# Brand new 2019 Atlas SE burning smell??



## Bmh4796 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi. We just purchased a new 2019 Atlas SE. We’ve had it for 10 days. I’m noticing a burning smell when I get out of the car after driving it. Is this normal/just the “juices flowing” breaking in a new engine?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Bmh4796 said:


> Hi. We just purchased a new 2019 Atlas SE. We’ve had it for 10 days. I’m noticing a burning smell when I get out of the car after driving it. Is this normal/just the “juices flowing” breaking in a new engine?


"I’m noticing a burning smell" is not normal. Check the engine compartment and see if there is a leak.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*DesertFox* said:


> "I’m noticing a burning smell" is not normal. Check the engine compartment and see if there is a leak.


What does the OP consider a "burning smell"? Be specific if you thing you know what the OP means.


----------



## Bmh4796 (Dec 4, 2019)

*DesertFox* said:


> Bmh4796 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. We just purchased a new 2019 Atlas SE. We’ve had it for 10 days. I’m noticing a burning smell when I get out of the car after driving it. Is this normal/just the “juices flowing” breaking in a new engine?
> ...


I don’t see anything. It kind of smells like a hot glue gun or burning plastic.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

Check to see if there are any coatings under the car such as on or near the exhaust system. I have a Porsche Carrera and it is a common observation/complaint to smell these coatings ( Cosmoline) during the early part of ownership.


----------



## Bmh4796 (Dec 4, 2019)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> Check to see if there are any coatings under the car such as on or near the exhaust system. I have a Porsche Carrera and it is a common observation/complaint to smell these coatings ( Cosmoline) during the early part of ownership.


Ok. Thx. That’s what it must be. It’s like a cross between burning sugar glue and plastic, and it doesn’t linger long at all. I just get a quick whiff of it right when I get out of the car. I know the nasty burning smell of transmission and it’s definitely NOT that - thankfully!


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Did you run over a plastic bag that melted to your exhaust? 
I've done that one before lol.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Are you sure it's not coolant/antifreeze? Mine smells like that every time I turn it off. Need to take it in when I get a chance so they can check for leaks.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Just let it ride for now - it's brand new and all sorts of things can be causing that that are completely normal. After a few mos/few 000 miles, then ask the dealer.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

I have an Atlas and an Audi. Both of them smell of hot antifreeze (sweet smell) after the engine has been running for a while. Both have been pressure tested and no leaks. This has been discussed in other forums. I call it the VW smell.


----------



## R-lineNY (Aug 25, 2019)

I noticed the same thing with the last two Passat’s that we had and the dealer explained it as normal from the protective Cosmoline...it went away soon. With the Atlas, we bought a VW corporate owned car with 10,000 miles, so the smell was gone.


----------

